# CRS food- anyone else with homemade food?



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I am quite pleased. Got some CRS shrimp from digeorgio and now, about a month or so later, I have an egg carrying female!

I had a sample of the Shirakura food, but I've found that they like the homemade food just as well, and now with the eggs, I have to conclude that they do just as well on it.
Their color remains good and the white is quite white.

I have made several batches of food (my fish love it too) and seem to change the recipe each time. What are you other food-makers using in your recipes?

This last time, I added spirulina, and they like it more than ever.

Anyone added naturose?


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

I dont directly feed my shrimp....I figured there was enough "stuff" in the tank for them. Could you provide me with this recipe of yours???


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I feed mine NewLifeSpectrum H20 wafers and most to all of them are packing now and they love the stuff!


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

do you drop it in over night or will they feed lights on??? I already drop algae wafers for my oto's at lights off.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

They'll eat just fine with the lights on.

There are a number of different recipes out there. applesnail.net has a thread on homemade foods for snails...that work just fine for shrimp


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm exhausted (pulled a couple nearly all-nighters to meet a submission deadline) but will look up and post my recipe (I try to write down how much of what I use each time).


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

get some rest.....my shrimp arent exactly starving.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Feb 26, 2006)

I use spinach, zucchini, other green leaves (kale for example). It all depends what I have growing in the garden at the time. I always add garlic to mine now. Not like my cherries need any inticing to eat (they are pigs!!). LOL My other shrimp, inverts, fish love it! I decided to start using garlic because not only does it help with finicky eaters, but there are added benefits against parasites and such. So it doesn't hurt to add it.  

I've also added Hikari Crab Cuisine to a batch and they devour it just the same. LOL


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok, here goes.
This is my most recent version of my recipe. I just can't seem to leave well enough alone.. I don't have proportions, as I'm one of those cooks that measures by pinches and handfuls...

it had..
1) some deveined beefheart
2) some shrimp, whole
3) spinach, blanched
4) yams, cooked
5) paprika
6) naturose
7) spirulina
8) carrots
9) peas
10) garlic
12) touch of fish oil
13) enough wellness dogfood (very high quality, veggies, fish, meat, and whole grains) to act as a binder
14) calcium!

I ground it all up to a very fine consistency (puree), mixed it all together (whoooeee! Was it messy and stinky!) made thin patties, and stuck it in the dehydrator.
The dogs were going nuts,.. the rest of the household was not as crazy about the resulting odors... but hell, my shrimp are happy!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I dehydrated mine outside


----------



## Color Me Blue (Feb 26, 2006)

Mine don't stink, per se. It smells greeny and garlicy. LOL I dehydrate also.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I was only worried about the shrimp. In reality, it was not a major issue with the stuff I tried to bake instead.


----------

